# The Great "Pounce" game!



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Maddie has invented the "Great Pounce" game. Her favorite thing to do before going to bed at night is to play it. I hide my hand under the covers, she'll start with an intense stare, then when I wiggle my fingers under the blanket, she pounces straight up in the air to get to that wiggling creature under the covers! Its amazing that she'll jump with all 4 feet at the same time nearly 2 feet high. My husband cracks up every single time. That girl is always doing something to make us smile. :biggrin1:


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

So cute yet so funny.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Too funny! How sweet. They do the cutest things, dont they!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Great shots, Sure looks like a great game.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh my gosh, that's a stitch!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

LOL! I love that game! That last picture of Maddie is just precious.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

How funny! Sounds like a "kitty cat" game  

*Side note* Jeanne, we have the same dresser! My, what great taste you have in furniture! ound:


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Those pictures are great. Looks like she is having tons of fun. She is so very cute!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

That is too cute - I love that third picture!! They do seem to be able to have fun with anything. Logan has just started his nightly bed game too = he burrows under my covers & keep moving around under there, standing, then sitting, until the girls try to get at him from above the covers. It is so cute.
Laurie


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

That is so cute of Maddie!I know this game--sort of.No,not Quince,but Vinnie!He used to concentrate just like that on a toy,then we'd tell him "pounce it Vin" and with both front feet he'd pounce.It was the cutest thing!He did this up until just a few months before we got Quince.Now Vinnie will either not do it,or use both front paws indepentently(which isn't as cute)......course he is a big guy......I bet it's alot of fun playing Maddie's pounce game!Love the photos of her up in mid-air!


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

That is just too cute! And after a night of agility and such heat! And she is still wanting to play! That's our Maddie!!!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Those are cute photos. She lookes very serious about that wiggle.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I love it!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

ound: ound: How on earth do you get any sleep at nigh?? I think I would be up all night playing the great pounce.. ound: ound:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

She's so cute!!!! Shelby does that too.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

sooo cute-- great pictures. I really understand what she is doing!!! I just love maddie.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Great pix, clever Maddie! These dogs are so much fun. When we throw something for Biscuit to fetch, he mimics the movement of the object with his body as he follows it and jumps straight up in the air on all fours, too, like a lamb would.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

That is so cute! She is adorable.Great pictures!

Best,
Poornima


----------



## pizno (May 8, 2007)

That is darling and made me laugh!

Carol


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Jeanne,

Those are amazing action shots of Maddie pouncing! Well done!

Scout is also a pouncer - it's funny to see them go back to "wind up" for the big spring forward


----------



## havjump (Apr 18, 2007)

Terrific photos! Cosmo loves that game also....but Maddie excels in the height department:whoo:


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Don't you just love female athletics, Maddie is repersenting, you go girl.:whoo:


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Great photos. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Whoa! Are you sure she's not been watching Wild Kingdom and is practicing her kangaroo moves on you?!? Too funny!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Wow! What great pics, Jeanne! How many did you end up taking to get those 3 perfect shots?! LOL 

Maddie is a hoot and I can see that there is nothing stopping her from doing what she sets her mind on. Way to go, girl!! Ricky pounces off all fours, but doesn't do it often. Maybe i should start playing Maddie's game with him!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

marjrc said:


> Wow! What great pics, Jeanne! How many did you end up taking to get those 3 perfect shots?! LOL
> 
> I only took 4 shots, Marj, and 3 of them are posted. The 4th was a shot when she landed. Actually, most pounces have greater height than the one I posted. My husband and I bust out laughing at the sight. She does this "spring" and "pounce" game every single night. If I don't play it, she just stares intently at the blanket until I give in. And Leeann, Maddie would *love* to stay up all night playing the great pounce game. But after 10 or more pounces, I'm ready for sleep. :biggrin1: What is so amazing is that she springs like a cat, all 4 feet in the air at once. Jane, your Scout sounds like he's just like Maddie. These Havs are a hoot! :laugh:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

We had a replacement mailman this week. I guess our regular one is on vacation. Well, Kodi clearly didin't like him, for whatever reason. I have never seen him do it before, but he jumped straight up in the air, about 4 ft. He was really mad at that mailman. He stopped jumping when he saw me. He knew he was in trouble.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I would LOVE to see that, Jeanne!!! Do you think your hubby would mind if I squeezed in somewhere to catch a glimpse of Maddie pouncing?? I swear, I'll make myself as small as I can. 

LMBO 

Poor Kodi! I can't help but laugh, though, at the sight of him stopping before you show up because he's afraid of what you'll do. lol Too smart!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I love these photos of Maddie! This is the game my husband plays with Dora too... well he calls it undercover monster. Does Maddie make loud squeaky sounds when she sees your hand first move. Dora gets so excited and sounds so dorky when we do this!

Amanda


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Looks like a Dive Bombing.......Big Havanese Missile....:biggrin1: 

Derek


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh, how CUTE! I need to capture a picture of this game too.

Gucci plays this with my husband every NIGHT. She has her routine. She will sit and glare at him until he says "Oh, you want to play find the hand?" and she'll start getting excited because she knows that's the name of the game. They play for 10 minutes or so! Sometimes, he will use the remote control instead of the hand 

Then, she'll come to me and lay on my chest for a massage and a drink of bottled water.

It is so much fun to watch this game, but Gucci and my husband get really wild and rambunctious.

Kara


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Kara- It sounds like several dogs have different versions of this game. Amanda- No, Maddie doesn't make a sound like Dora does. She just stares intently at the blanket, waiting for the wiggling monster to appear. Then the giant pounce straight up in the air to land on the wiggling monster. She likes to start the game at the foot of the bed, then pounce several feet to my hand under the covers. :bounce: 

Marj- You're welcome to come anytime. We've got a king-size bed. Just squeeze between me and my husband for a first hand view! ound:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

LOL! Yep, they have their own versions! She tries to bite the hand though, not really hard....but still! Course, she jumps on it, too.....anything to "subdue" it! ound: 

Gotta love these lil' ones.

This morning, I was NOT ready to get up (even when she was nudging me to take her out) So I rolled her over on her back and laid her on my shoulder and by my chest...and gave her a belly rub....she fell back to sleep like that, and my husband woke us up because he said it was the cutest thing HE has ever seen. Too bad he didn't get a picture, we were quiet comfortable and all cozed up 

Kara


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Maddie is adorable, bouncy little girl! Thanks for sharing!:bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Oh how funny!!!!

We need a video of that game!!!!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Those are great photos  They are to funny, thanks for making me smile today


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Well, I had posted a couple of pics of Maddie doing her nightly "pounce" game when she was about a year old. I finally have a camera that does videos, so thought I'd let you see how it looks in action. She does this *every* single night.....if you don't play it, she'll sit at the bottom of the bed and stare at the covers until you play it. Excuse Maddie's "bed head", as she had been playing this for several minutes, plus digging in the covers before I decided to get the camera. The girl makes me laugh every single day. :laugh:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

LOL Jeanne me and DH are having a blast watching Maddie. Monte has taken up trying to get the blankie monster, he snorts just like Maddie but I think she is the only one that has that pounce from the end of the bed..


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Jeanne,

That is way too funny! Looks like she loves to play that game.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh my gosh, Maddie is just the cutest thing! That's so adorable! Ollie wants to play this game too, but unfortunately, my chihuahua sleeps under the covers and she gets VERY irate when he pounces upon her (or even near her). He sometimes just can't contain himself and does it anyway...makes for very exciting bedtime routines!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Jeanne that is such a cute video of Maddie. Thanks for sharing it. It made me laugh and it brough both my girls in from the other room to watch too.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

LOL Jeanne-
Oliver and Comet are looking all over the house for her!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Jeanne that is so cute! Kubrick loves to play undercover monster as well. It seems like a lot of our Havs do that, though he doesn't do the great Maddie Pounce!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

What fabulous pictures!!! We play that game every night too. Oh, I just saw the video, awesome. I love your cute giggle too. Lulu does the exact same pounce everytime. Vinny just does the digging part with her. After a while she get's irritated that he butts into HER finger game. Aren't they just too precious??!!
Carole
xxoox


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Those photos are adorable. I love the game.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Jeanne, what a cute video. Maddie is just so adorable.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

That was a really cute video...and Maddie's pounce is adorable!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

:biggrin1: What fun! I love that she goes to the end of the bed each time before pouncing!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Jeanne- big girls are still entitled to lots of fun! Dora and Maddie would love to bounce around the bed together. Will she go after your feet or just hands? Dora limits herself to hands, if you move your feet she just stares at you!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Nope, Amanda, just hands. She usually likes to go down by my feet to get the biggest jump. Sometimes she reaches astounding heights. But she had played the game for several minutes before I decided to video her. By then, he jumps weren't as high. She would love to bounce around with Dora. Yep, girls just wanna have fun!:bounce:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Jeanne, that's a great video! Maddie is adorable. I love how she goes to the end of the bed so she can get a good pounce in - she jumps pretty high on those attacks!!


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Wow! She's got the mega-pounce!!! WOW!!!

Too funny!! I love hear you giggle, makes me giggle  it's so contagious!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Jeanne- maybe Maddie needs a little brother to play the game with too? :bolt:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

We had to all watch Maddie do her pounce. Everyone laughed watching her antics. Maddie is such a hoot and a true clown! She is the queen of game-playing!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Maddie looks like she's having such a great time - what a fun video. And I think her bed head looks cute. I told MeMe this morning I can't tell her front from her back sometimes.


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

that is so funny!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I love Maddie's game! She really gets some good height when she pounces. I think she's adorable w/her bed head


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

That is just toooo cute!!!!

Just makes one laugh and smile!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

That is soooooooooooooooooooo cute!


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Max plays that with us, too. Does Maddie snort as she digs and dives for those fingers? I get so tickled at Max's snorts.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

What a fun way to drink a cup of coffee, watching Maddie's Great Pounce! Does she still do that?

Havs are simply delightful!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Maxmom said:


> Max plays that with us, too. Does Maddie snort as she digs and dives for those fingers? I get so tickled at Max's snorts.


Janan,
A video, please, of Max playing this game....or, at least photos! :biggrin1:


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

I didn't see the video until after my post, sorry! Great snorts! lol


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Oh my gosh, that is the cutest thing!!!I was just reading through the posts and wishing there was a video, and here it is. She is so funny!
Gina


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Great video Jeanne! Maddie is an olympic long jumper!


----------



## mishelly1976 (Jan 12, 2009)

A-DOR-A-BLE!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Jeanne, thank you for the loads of laughs!!! ound: Oh, Maddie is the best Pounce Monster I know! She is a hoot to watch and your laughs only made me laugh too. Like Suzanne said, the contagious giggling. :biggrin1: 

Sammy will play something like that. I always call him our cat (or rabbit, cow, pig, or whatever other animal he seems to be imitating at the time!) and he'll chase our hands under covers and cushions, but that pounce of Maddie's. She's the queen! What fun!!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I saw this video the other night and I thought Maddie was the cutest thing jumping to get the monster. Cicero sleeps in his crate downstairs but we put him in bed with us at times so the other night I was telling DH about Maddie. I decided to play so Cicero could try to catch the hand monster. Started moving my hand under the cover...he's just looking...in a daze. So, I scratched on the cover with my nails...he started jumping around never taking his eyes off the monster under the cover but would not pounce on it. Finally I had to put my hand toward him and I snapped my fingers to get him to attack. Big mistake. He leaped from the bottom of the bed to the middle of DH ~ get the picture!! Did you know an 11 lb Hav can gain 40 lbs during a leap??? DH jumped higher than Cicero ~ Maddie would have been proud of him.  Cicero was running circles...finally leaped off the bed and was in his crate before my feet could hit the floor ~ okay, it took a while because I was about to wet my pants and had laughing tears. SO...I don't have to ever worry about any accidents in my bedroom because Cicero will not even go in there...much less on the bed. I don't know how I will ever convince him that the monster has moved out of state. ound:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*I squealed with delight!*

My dogs are wondering what on earth I am doing...looking at the computer and squealing! It is so adorable...and she listens going back to the bottom of the bed before her next pounce! Wonder what she imagines it is under the covers!

Havanese are just the best!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh I had forgotten about this thread! Dale, Maddie is proud of Cicero's leap. And yes, she still does this every night. Its the ritual before bedtime, and she'll just sit and stare at the covers until I play it. She knows darn well its just my hand, but just loves the game. And yes, she still goes down to the end of the bed to start her leap to get the maximum height for the attack.

I agree Linda, Havanese *are* just the best!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

That video was so cute!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Dale, you tell some of the best stories! ound:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Dale! ound:ound:

Poor Cicero! Ah, poor DH!! 
ound:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Marj & Sheri,
That was fright night in the bedroom.
I had never seen Cicero scared of movement under the cover, but the finger snap got him going.
Never seen DH move so fast, but never seen a dog pounce on him either.
I was trying to dodge them both!!
More action on that bed than since the day we bought it 10 years ago.
Then deep belly laughs ~ a good memory.
Cicero likes his crate even better than before.
Yep....lots of good stories in this house. :biggrin1:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I want Maddie to come visit and teach Cicero that game....and that it is just a hand. She is so darn cute in that video. What a wonderful fun nighttime game!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I can't wait to meet you guys Dale!


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

That Maddie is adorable. She's a high flyer indeed. That was so much fun.


----------

